#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  wOw

## crowley666

To ban a bullfrog is to cruel.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

If you are hearing names from the past it wouldn't be an auditory premonition since premonitions are always of future events. I've heard of a few cases in which people had an uncanny knowledge of past events, including a seven year old boy that knew more about P51 Mustangs than most aviation historians. In that particular case the phenomenon was linked to a past life. Granted that particular instance didn't involve him hearing voices. You might try past life regressions but, I personally am extremely skeptical of them since they usually involve hypnosis and hypnosis is notorious for producing false memories. I've heard that past life regressions can be done via sensory deprivation which is slightly more trustworthy than hypnosis since there is no outside factor involved. The only problem with sensory deprivation is that it can aggravate tendencies towards mental illness and prolonged sensory deprivation can result in anxiety and, eventually, a psychotic break.

The second likely scenario would be a spirit telling you those names. I'm assuming you know how to handle spirits. You can use whatever medium you want, Oiuja board, automatic writing if you have the talent for it, or any of a number of medium devices and rituals. You can attempt to query the spirit for more information. Of course if it is a spirit and they have already communicated with you in a palpable way, i.e. talking to where you can hear it, one has to wonder why they have not responded to any queries you have made.

The third and final possibility is that you are having auditory hallucinations, which are the first blush of schizophrenia. The hallucinations follow a very definitive progression; olfactory, auditory, visual. The olfactory is usually the hardest one to identify because we smell things every day without being able to adequately determine the origin of the scent. Many times an olfactory hallucination is dismissed as being nothing more than a rogue scent. Now the fact that these names you heard did, at one point, exist does not necessarily dismiss the hallucination theory. The human brain takes in a staggering amount of information. Most of it we can't use, it just isn't enough to form a complete picture, but it still gets stored for later use, although it doesn't get stored forever. Schizophrenia does wild things to the brain in terms of neurological activity and it wouldn't be outside the realm of possibility for you to have picked up these names from a source that you don't even remember only to have them regurgitated in the form of a hallucination. 

I have no doubt you won't like the third possibility but the other two might fit a little bit better with what you are prepared to accept. Give it a try. The worst that can happen is my advice is of no help to you, in which case Zelda apparently has her own forum that you can track down. I don't know the link and the site owner has a very well defined policy about forum info being posted, that policy being don't do it. A little Googling will probably find it eventually.

----------


## erebus_nekromantia

Would a vision from the past be called a _postmonition_?

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Good question and honestly I have no idea. I theorize though that when the names of divination practices and happenings were being hammered out there was no value given to past events, only the future or the present in distant locations so no one ever bothered to come up with one. Postcognitive vision maybe?

----------


## crowley666

banning bullfrogs should be banned.

----------

